# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Napoli: Vjedhja e bibliotekës së shekullit të 16

## Xhuxhumaku

*Napoli: Vjedhja e bibliotekës së shekullit të 16*

20 Dhjetor 2013 | : Ndryshe | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

Një librar merr në dorë një bibliotekë shumë të vjetër. Por në vend që të kujdeset për librat, organizon një vjedhje masive me vlerë dhjetëra milionë euro të antikuarëve të paçmuar, deri sa kapet

Alan Johnston, BBC




Të pasionuarit e librave nga e gjithë bota kanë punuar këtë kohë për të gjurmuar vendndodhjen e mijëra librave të rrallë që i përkitnin një prej bibliotekave më të vjetra të Italisë, të vjedhur nga një bandë hajdutësh, përfshirë vetë bibliotekarin. Ndërsa shumica janë gjetur, një numër librash të paçmuar nga shekulli i 15 dhe 16 janë ende të humbur.

Brenda një kompleksi kishtar të shekullit të 16 në zemër të Napolit, Biblioteka Girolamini ka rafte druri që ngjiten lart drejt mureve të dekoruara deri te tavanet e përforcuara.

Ato rafte dikur mbanin vepra me vlerë të jashtëzakonshme. Aty gjendej një edicion i vitit 1518 i kryeveprës së shkëlqyet dhe misterioze të Thomas More, Utopia. Traktati i vitit 1610, Sidereus Nuncius, nga Galileo, me më shumë se 70 vizatime të hënës dhe yjeve. Si dhe studimi i Johannes Kepler mbi lëvizjet e Marsit, Astronomia Nova, e përshkruar si një nga librat më të mëdhenj të historisë së astronomisë.

Por kjo pjesë e madhërishme e trashëgimisë kulturore të Italisë u grabit në mënyrë metodike. Mijëra tekste antike u zhdukën.

Hetimi ynë nxori se kishim të bënim me një aksion sistemik kriminal, thotë majori Antonio Kopola (Coppola), një shef policie që po udhëheq operacionin për gjetjen e teksteve të vjedhura. Një grup njerëzish kryen një vjedhje shkatërrimtare dhe sistematike të bibliotekës.

Ishte historiani i artit dhe akademiku, profesor Tomaso Montanari, i cili fillimisht dha njoftimin në polici për atë që po ndodhte. Biblioteka ishte mbyllur për publikun prej vitesh, por Montanari dëgjoi raporte se ishte në telashe dhe ia doli të bëjë një vizitë me një student që po mbikëqyrte pranverën e vitit 2012.

Ai u trondit nga çfarë zbuloi. Kishte një qen që vërdallisej nëpër bibliotekë me një kockë në gojë! Libra të shpërndarë gjithandej,  në dysheme, në shkallë, mbi tryeza. Kishte plehra, kanoçe pijesh dhe letra. Ishte konfuzion total, një situatë kalbëzimi masiv. Një nga stafi i bibliotekës më mori mënjanë, larg kamerave të sigurisë dhe më tha: Profesor, drejtori është duke vjedhur bibliotekën!.

Drejtori ishte Marino Masimo de Karo (Caro).

Montanari shkroi një artikull në gazetën Il Fatto Quotidiano, duke argumentuar se De Karo si bibliotekar ishte njësoj si një zjarrvënës që punon si rojë pylli.

Ditën që artikulli u publikua, De Karo më mori në celular dhe më tha: Duhet të të vijë turp, do ta paguash për këtë!, thotë Montanari. Unë u frikësova shumë, mora në telefon policinë.

Filloi një hetim dhe De Karo u arrestua.

Ajo që të trondit është mungesa e thellë e respektit për këto vepra të paçmuara, thotë Antonio Kopola. Shumë prej tyre qenë hedhur në dysheme. Kaosi dominonte Raftet ku duhej të gjendeshin libra shumë të rëndësishme, tashmë ishin totalisht bosh.

Ai e përshkruan De Karon si kreun e një rrjeti hajdutësh, të cilët shkonin në punë në mbrëmje, dhe fiknin sistemin e monitorimit me kamera.

Ata morën librat nga raftet  dhjetëra dhe dhjetëra. Disa librave iu kushtua vëmendje e veçantë  ato që mund të kishin më shumë vlerë tregtare pastaj pjesa tjetër konsiderohej thjeshtë si shumë libra. Ata i vendosnin në arka këta libra dhe i nxirrnin jashtë me furgonë.

Vulat që identifikonin dorëshkrimet si pjesë e koleksionit Girolamini hiqeshin. Në disa raste thjesht priteshin, duke e lënë librin seriozisht të dëmtuar.

Në disa raste ata hiqnin edhe kapakun e librit, thotë Kopola. Ata deshën ta bëjnë të pamundur gjurmimin e tyre. Por disa nga librat kishin lidhje nga shekulli i 17, gjë që në disa raste e bënte lidhjen më të shtrenjtë sesa vetë librin.

Pasi u hiqeshin provat për origjinën, librat nxirreshin në tregun italian apo atë ndërkombëtar.

Pesëqind libra shkuan te një shtëpi gjermane ankandesh, e cila u dha hajdutëve 1 milion euro parapagim. Ata do të merrnin më shumë para nëse shitja kryhej.

Kjo ishte vetëm një pjesë e librave, thotë shefi i policisë. Pra mund të imagjinoni se sa shumë para mund të kishin fituar ata nga kjo vjedhje në rast se ne dhe gjykatat nuk do ta ndalnim.

Disa u shitën për qindra mijë euro, disa për dhjetëra mijë, pra një hamendësim i arsyeshëm, sipas tij, sugjeron se bëhet fjalë për dhjetëra milionë euro.

Në mars të këtij viti, De Karo u dënua me shtatë vjet burg, të zëvendësuara me arrest shtëpiak, për shkak se ai bashkëpunoi me hetuesit. Të tjerëve iu dhanë dënime më të shkurtra.

Avokatja e De Karos deklaron se nuk i mori të gjitha librat për të cilat akuzohet se ka vjedhur dhe se ka apeluar vendimin. Në një deklaratë për BBC, familja e tij këmbënguli se ka punuar për të mirën e bibliotekës, duke hedhur paratë e veta në përmirësimin e katalogut e projekte të tjera  me shpresë se do të ishte në gjendje ta rihapte bibliotekën për publikun.

Por në gjykatë ai pranoi se ka vjedhur nga Girolamini. Policia thotë se banda në fakt shkatërroi katalogun, në një përpjekje tjetër për të humbur gjurmët. Pyetja e madhe është se si një njeri si De Karo është vendosur në drejtimin e një institucioni të tillë të rëndësishëm. Antonio Kopola, thotë De Karo, ishte një figurë e mirënjohur në rrethet e librashitësve, dhe se ai kishte një farë mbulese politike që i lejoi atij të arrinte pozicione përgjegjëse nëpër institucione pak a shumë të kontrolluara nga Ministria e Kulturës.

Ai nuk kishte kualifikime akademike. Ministria nuk ushtronte mbikëqyrje të plotë të bibliotekës, e cila gjendej në një pronë të kishës, por e miratoi emërimin e De Karos më 2011-n.

Dhe ministria pranon se mbikëqyrja nuk ishte e përshtatshme, ndërsa Girolamini u kalbëzua në mënyrë progresive  një proces që filloi para se De Karo të merrte përgjegjësinë. Por në mënyrë mbresëlënëse, vetëm 18 muaj pasi u zbulua vjedhja, hetuesit e policisë besojnë se kanë arritur të gjurmojnë pjesën më të madhe të librave të vjedhur.

Ne besojmë se ndoshta, deri në 80 për qind të librave, i kemi rikuperuar, thotë Kopola. Kjo falë aktivitetit hetimor  gjurmimin dhe përgjimin për shembull  të cilat na kanë ndihmuar të identifikojmë lëvizjet dhe vendet ku po mbaheshin librat. Magazina, parkingje, shtëpi Ne patëm një bashkëpunim të rëndësishëm me shoqatat e antikuarëve të librave. Ne i paralajmëruam të mbajnë sytë hapur për librat që mund të shfaqnin dyshime. Kopola është kontaktuar nga tregtarë të shqetësuar dhe koleksionistë nga e gjithë Europa, SHBA-ja dhe Amerika Latine.

Adresa ime personale është e përhapur në botën e të gjithë njerëzve të këtij sektori dhe shpesh më kontaktojnë njerëz që kanë dyshime mbi një libër, thotë ai.

Mes shumë librave të mbledhur qenë disa të kthyer nga ish-senatori italian dhe bibliofili i mirënjohur Marcello DellUtri, një shok i ish-kryeministrit Silvio Berluskoni (Berlusconi).

Ai pati marrë disa nga librat si dhuratë. Sapo kuptoi nga lajmet e gazetave se ndoshta kanë ardhur nga Biblioteka Girolamini, ai kontaktoi autoritetet dhe ua dha atyre, thotë avokati i tij. Por një libër, një botim i vitit 1518 të Utopia të Thomas More, ai nuk e ka kthyer ende. Sa i përket librit tjetër, ne po flasim për një libër me vlerë shumë të vogël dhe ai thjesht nuk po e gjen për momentin. Sapo ta gjejë, do ta kthejë menjëherë, thotë avokati.

Majori Kopola, gjithsesi, e sheh këtë libër si veçanërisht të vlefshëm. Ai beson se më shumë libra nga Girolamini do të dalin në shesh me kalimin e kohës. Në këtë punë beson se duhet të përshtatësh sjelljen me kohën, thotë Kopola.

Tregu ilegal i vlerave kulturore lëviz shumë ngadalë. Ndoshta pas disa viteve  pasi vëmendja ndaj vjedhjes së Girolaminit qetësohet,  këta libra do të rishfaqen në treg. Ne na pëlqen të mendojmë se karabinierët do të jenë në gjendje të ndërhyjnë.

Ndërkohë, Ministria e Kulturës thotë se ka në plan të restaurojë dhe të rihapë bibliotekën, një proces që mund të kërkojë një vit punë. Por kreu i Shoqatës italiane të Librashitësve Antikë, Fabricio Govi, ka dyshime. Kur vjen puna për të mbrojtur trashëgiminë kulturore të kombit, thotë ai, bibliotekat zakonisht janë në fund të listës së objekteve të rëndësishme. Ato në përgjithësi janë në një gjendje braktisjeje dhe kalbëzimi, këmbëngul ai. Dhe ka frikë se asgjë nuk do të ndryshojë me të vërtetë dhe se Biblioteka e vjetër dhe madhështore Girolamini nuk do të rikthehet kurrë në famën e dikurshme.



Katër libra ende të humbur

Thomas More  Utopia (1518)  e gjurmuar, por ende e pagjetur

Kepler  Astronomia Nova (1609)  e gjurmuar, por ende e pagjetur

Galileo  Sidereus Nuncius (1610)

Dante  Komedia Hyjnore e shtypur para shekullit të 16

Katër libra të rigjetur

Xhordano Bruno (Giordano Bruno)  Artificium Perorandi (1612)

Një libër nga Koperniku (Copernicus) (1566)

Leon Battista Alberti  De Principe (1520)

Një kopje i In hoc volumine heac, nga Kapitolini (Capitolinus) dhe të tjerë, botuar në Venecia më 1519-n





Biblioteka Girolamini

Biblioteka më e vjetër në Napoli, e themeluar më 1586-n

Përmban 150 mijë volume, përfshirë pesë mijë nga shekulli i gjashtëmbëdhjetë dhe 120 libra të botuar para vitit 1501, të njohur si incunabili (italisht për djep)

Biblioteka ishte vendi i zgjedhur nga Xhanbatista Viko (Giambattista Vico)  (1668-1744) autor i librit Shkenca e Re

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/1...ekullit-te-16/

----------

